# Adequan Injection Blooper



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My veteran Finn has 5 fused vertebrae in his back, and has trouble lifting his head above his back, and is limpy. After trying many things, adequan injections really do drastically help. This morning though, I unwisely gave him his sub q shot before coffee, and it came right out the other side. Bad me! I am wondering if I should give him a second shot, or wait the usual 4 days?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Uh oh, been there, done that with Toby and his cobalamin. In my case I dosed him again because I wasn't concerned about giving an overdose. Not sure about adequan toxicities though. I'd probably do a Google on adequan dosing and see if there is a problem if you give more than prescribed for his weight. 

This morning I prepared Toby's usual Kong with two treats that I give him before I go outside and do my water therapy pool session. It's been hot and I've been drinking iced coffee and had half of my cup remaining so I decided to take it outside with me--Toby ran up to me with his toy, dropped it so he could get his Kong and before I knew it I was offering him my coffee! :doh:  I realized my mistake before he drank any (and he likes coffee :uhoh.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

It depends on whether you can give too much adequan. I had a diabetic cat and if I thought I blew her shot, I had to wait. Too much insulin was worse than not enough in that case.
My gut says to give more now, but I'd call the vet and ask.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Call the vet. Shooting through is a really common mistake with sub-q injections and is harmless, but call the vet about dosing. How much do you think you delivered, and how much ended up in his coat?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My understanding is that it's darned near impossible to overdose Adequan, I'd go ahead and give it again. But it's worth a call to the vet.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I would call the vet but I think you can give it again. I do cuinns adequan IM ... a shot right in the butt... it makes a huge difference...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

At the vets office we give it IM too. We also give it twice weekly for 3-4 weeks then once monthly for maintance. From my understanding doing the IM route it goes to the joint a lot better.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> At the vets office we give it IM too. We also give it twice weekly for 3-4 weeks then once monthly for maintance. From my understanding doing the IM route it goes to the joint a lot better.


thats what I was told as well... they said you could do it subq but it would be more effective IM so for me I just give him a shot in the butt and its fast and easy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Uh oh, been there, done that with Toby and his cobalamin. In my case I dosed him again because I wasn't concerned about giving an overdose. Not sure about adequan toxicities though. I'd probably do a Google on adequan dosing and see if there is a problem if you give more than prescribed for his weight.
> 
> This morning I prepared Toby's usual Kong with two treats that I give him before I go outside and do my water therapy pool session. It's been hot and I've been drinking iced coffee and had half of my cup remaining so I decided to take it outside with me--Toby ran up to me with his toy, dropped it so he could get his Kong and before I knew it I was offering him my coffee! :doh:  I realized my mistake before he drank any (and he likes coffee :uhoh.


That makes me feel so much better. I really felt so guilty! I gave Tally a year of allergy shots, and I got overconfident.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Shalva said:


> I would call the vet but I think you can give it again. I do cuinns adequan IM ... a shot right in the butt... it makes a huge difference...


This is the feedback I have been getting consistently. Maybe I will change to IM. My vet says sub q is less painful to the dog and has been found to be as effective, but absolutely no one else seems to think so.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jill, One of my vets has been using it on horses for years. She says all of the studies have shown results from IM only and she is a firm believer until they study the results for SubQ she is not changing how she does it..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much. This forum is priceless. I have already seen an improvement in my Finny from Sub Q, but he is still not his old self. I will try IM and see if that can increase the affect. I so appreciate the advice.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, I regave it to him IM in his butt. He is such a stoic good boy and never minds.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> That makes me feel so much better. I really felt so guilty! I gave Tally a year of allergy shots, and I got overconfident.


Well, today was cobalamin injection day here and you guessed it-- part of my kitchen floor got the cobalamin instead of it going into Toby! I was thinking about this thread while I was doing it too! He has so little fat on him it's hard to find a good spot. I ended up drawing a new syringe, filling it with the amount I lost and redoing him--he got two treats as a reward for being so good! 

When we used adequan with our first golden for his hip dysplasia, we were also instructed to inject in his butt IM, but rub and massage it afterward to minimize the sting. An orthopedic surgeon we consulted before starting them told us his partner tried it on himself when his knee started acting up from a ski vacation and reported it burns like heck going in.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I only give it IM.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

One of my old cats actually got Adequan for arthritis. I gave it to her IM also. This was an 9 lb cat. She never flinched.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> I only give it IM.


Do you give it in the rear end?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Well, today was cobalamin injection day here and you guessed it-- part of my kitchen floor got the cobalamin instead of it going into Toby! I was thinking about this thread while I was doing it too! He has so little fat on him it's hard to find a good spot. I ended up drawing a new syringe, filling it with the amount I lost and redoing him--he got two treats as a reward for being so good!
> 
> When we used adequan with our first golden for his hip dysplasia, we were also instructed to inject in his butt IM, but rub and massage it afterward to minimize the sting. An orthopedic surgeon we consulted before starting them told us his partner tried it on himself when his knee started acting up from a ski vacation and reported it burns like heck going in.


Oops, I hope it wasnt the thread that put the suggestion in your head, like in skiing when the idea of falling sneaks into your brain, then you fall!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet and also Toby's holistic vet said that studies show it is 95% as effective given SubQ as given IM.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I do it, it is in the thigh. You have to be careful of nerves and vessels... My husband does it in the lumbar muscles(epaxial). He makes Georgie sit and does it just ahead of his lilac crest. Either way, Porgie doesn't care!!,


----------

